# video of chickens breaking up a rabbit fight



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

never thought i'd see this


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

wow. lol, that's... something


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Boo!! Broke it up too early, he wasn't KO'd and didn't tap.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the question is, were the rabbits fighting or did the chickens cock block em


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clever pun lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

those chickens woulda been pretty surprised if the rabbits turned on them and did this:


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHA, what the heck is that rabbit thinking.... silly rabbit... tricks are for kids


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

rabbits seem to do that to anything, lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so many funny animal videos on youtube
its a wonder i get anything done during the day




this ones trying to get to the food but too dumb to go around lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

God.. the funniest Video of animals i EVER seen was this one.. cause of the voiceovers


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lmfao
thats awesome

i like this ones mission impossible music too


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know who found that funny but, I thought it was disgusting!!

Isnt this still a family forum....Just lost my lunch!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

rofl, you didnt hear all the laughing in the background? i laughed pretty hard.
hasnt been flagged adult only on youtube or anything :/


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> rofl, you didnt hear all the laughing in the background? i laughed pretty hard.
> hasnt been flagged adult only on youtube or anything :/


funny but select audience, had to delete lol..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, fair enough  the girls by the camera didnt sound very old


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea a bit over board


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some funny vids! I look at those funny animal vids all the time, never get tired of them


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

lol!! that white rabbit in the back flinched!!


----------

